# Diggin' In Virginia - relic huntin' success



## Screwtop (Mar 29, 2019)

I was in Virginia the past few days at an organized relic hunt called Diggin' In Virginia. It is three fun-filled days of relic hunting in Culpeper county. This time, we hunted at Fair Oaks farm near Jeffersonton VA. Here are my finds.




As a newbie, I am very thrilled with my finds, and I will always enjoy them. I will add more details and pics later.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 29, 2019)

The Bullets are Interesting. LEON.


----------



## Screwtop (Mar 30, 2019)

Yeah, bullets are my favorite. 58. Cal.  

The round spheres are actually canister shot. When a canister shell was fired, it exploded above the enemy spraying lead (union) or iron (confederate) balls down on the men. It was a deadly weapon.


----------



## Screwtop (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## Screwtop (Mar 31, 2019)

This is the hill where I was finding most of everything. On the opposing hill, a battery or two of Yankee cannons was bearing down on the rebs - stationed on this hill.


----------



## Gunsmoke (Apr 1, 2019)

Excellent digs screwtop! I know you had a blast! I am an avid relic hunter myself. That was what I was doing when I found my first bottle. I guess one hobby kinda goes with the other.


----------



## Screwtop (Apr 2, 2019)

An inkwell was found a the site, but that was about it. This was a battle site, so bullets, case shot and shells were found. A friend found a perfect Georgia button too. He didn't know what it was, lol!


----------



## sandchip (Apr 8, 2019)

Nice finds!


----------

